# Have you compared yours to store bought yet?



## zwiller (Dec 30, 2018)

Got a few blocks as gifts.  WOW.  Expected some competition...  I can barely tell if store bought is smoked.  The smoke is VERY subtle.  Definitely happy I switched to dust and the results are so much closer to store bought.  Pellets were WAY too strong.  All this being said, I think I've got a better understanding of what to achieve.  You definitely want the cheese aroma and flavor to remain prominent but you just want to pickup some smoke overtones on the background.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 30, 2018)

The store bought I have tried doesn't have enough smoke flavor for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2018)

It will take you a few batches to get the time & type of pellets or dust you like.
I have tried every cheese & pellet combo that I could find & I found out that we like Muenster with about 3 hours of apple pellet smoke. So I buy the whole block of Muenster from the deli section, still in the cryovac & cut it into smaller pieces & it will last me a year. I don't even buy any other cheese anymore. We just love smoked Muenster!!
Al


----------



## dcecil (Dec 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It will take you a few batches to get the time & type of pellets or dust you like.
> I have tried every cheese & pellet combo that I could find & I found out that we like Muenster with about 3 hours of apple pellet smoke. So I buy the whole block of Muenster from the deli section, still in the cryovac & cut it into smaller pieces & it will last me a year. I don't even buy any other cheese anymore. We just love smoked Muenster!!
> Al


Al, can you compare the Muenster to another cheese or does it stand alone in the its own flavor category.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> We just love smoked Muenster!!



And Al's Pickles.
And Beer.
And Sunshine!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 30, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> The store bought I have tried doesn't have enough smoke flavor for me.



Agreed, and not all are the same, but it was interesting to compare and to be reminded more smoke is not necessarily _always _better.  Kinda wild to think some people are put off by even the tiniest bit of smoke in the store bought stuff.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

I actually tried some Pellets yesterday when starting to smoke my Disco's Bacon.
It made this heavy, white, acrid smoke. 
I doused the lit end, dumped the Pellets in my heavy aluminum pan, reloaded with Apple Wood Pellet Dust, and had nice TBS lazily drifting out the vent again.

Then made a Sawdust Casserole and started it baking in my Little MES. (I was running low on dust)
It was swelling above the pan last night as it cooked. I had to divide it into a foil Half-sized steamer pan before it ran over. As it "cooked", it swelled up like a Cake, or a loaf of bread. 
I guess my eyes were bigger than my pan....

Steam was still rolling at 1:30 AM when my buddy and I did our last pee stop before bed.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It will take you a few batches to get the time & type of pellets or dust you like. I have tried every cheese & pellet combo that I could find & I found out that we like Muenster with about 3 hours of apple pellet smoke. So I buy the whole block of Muenster from the deli section, still in the cryovac & cut it into smaller pieces & it will last me a year. I don't even buy any other cheese anymore. We just love smoked Muenster!!
> Al



Muenster that is on deck is due to you Al.  I am definitely liking the whiter styles over cheddars.  The most interesting thing about muenster (besides the spelling ha!) is the melting property of it.  It is so smooth, almost like Velveeta.  Adding some most definitely will kick up any cheese dish.  I will let Al comment on the flavor as he is the muenster pro but I think it is one of the mildest out there, maybe a slight swiss character to it.  I hear the nicer aged stuff gets a little more aggressive.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Then made a Sawdust Casserole and started it baking in my Little MES. (I was running low on dust)


Mmm.  Sawdust casserole!


----------



## mgj2727 (Dec 30, 2018)

What is this magic sawdust casserole?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 31, 2018)

If your buying smoked cheese from a local grocer - chances are it's not really smoked cheese, but liquid smoke has been added to the cheese making process. When I open a new package of my own smoked cheese the smokey aroma just fills the air and everyone around starts gravitating to the plate. Not so much when I open a package of store bought. I prefer dust to pellets because I like a milder/cleaner smoke taste. I want the cheese flavor to be enhanced not overtaken by the smoke profile. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Al, can you compare the Muenster to another cheese or does it stand alone in the its own flavor category.



It pretty much stands alone, it's very mild & complements the smoke flavor.
Neither one overpowers the other.
When we have guests & I get it out with other appetizers, it's the first thing to go!
I haven't found anyone yet who didn't like it.
I use the 12" tube filled to the top with apple pellets & put it in the firebox of my Lang. It burns about 3 hours or so.
By the time the smoke travels under the RF plate & across the cheese it's cool & clean, so you really don't even have to wait to eat it. You can eat it right out of the smoker. However I do let it air dry on a drying rack in the fridge overnight, then vac pack it & store it in the fridge.
Al


----------



## dcecil (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks for the info Al.  You and I have the same Lang so I’m going to have to buy The tube and give that a try.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah Chris, I imagine store bought used liquid smoke but still blew my mind just how mild it was.  Al brings up a good point.  The smoker is a factor.  That Lang (jealous) has got some serious airflow and volume.  I would imagine using pellets in it is just fine as fine of a smoke as dust in my MES.  Especially since he says you can eat it right off the smoker.  

Ran my cheese yesterday.  Pound each muenster and mozzerella 6-8hrs pecan dust.  I left and came back so no real idea how long I actually got but loaded 2 full rows.  Smell was NICE.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2019)

I find the cheese that I smoke is better then store bought hands down. And I got to try Muenster smoked. Never thought about that cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2019)

dcecil said:


> Thanks for the info Al.  You and I have the same Lang so I’m going to have to buy The tube and give that a try.



Yea give it a try Doug.
You will be surprised how well the lang pulls the smoke through.
It just naturally has a great draw.
I put the tube right at the back of the firebox, with both dampers wide open.
If it's windy you may have to close one side to keep the smoke from blowing out the opposite damper.
Al


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 1, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Agreed, and not all are the same, but it was interesting to compare and to be reminded more smoke is not necessarily _always _better.  Kinda wild to think some people are put off by even the tiniest bit of smoke in the store bought stuff.



I know what you mean. I know some people who can't stand smoked food....


----------



## zwiller (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL.  I know some people who won't touch smoked cue but will eat a pound of smoked almonds at Christmas.  Wife is a bit weird.  Will eat smoked stuff but not smoked cheese.  My evil plan is to change that.  ;)


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 1, 2019)

I use pellets in my dedicated cheese smoker, the key is like Al said. The smoke has to be cleaned on its way to the smoke chamber. Some of my favorites are American, provolone, gouda, mozzarella, muenster, and cream cheese. Smoked blue cheese crumbled as a topper for burgers is awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2019)

smokingohiobutcher said:


> I use pellets in my dedicated cheese smoker, the key is like Al said. The smoke has to be cleaned on its way to the smoke chamber. Some of my favorites are American, provolone, gouda, mozzarella, muenster, and cream cheese. Smoked blue cheese crumbled as a topper for burgers is awesome.




Hey Old Buddy, SOB !!
Bears like those flavors too, along with Swiss (especially on Rye).
Good to see ya!

Bear


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cheddar, pepper jack, mozzarella and extra sharp cheddar are my favorites.

So far, but I want to smoke some buffalo style cheese. I tried some from Costco a few years back (unsmoked) and really liked it. The addition of smoke would just add another dimension of flavor.

Not sure if Costco still sells it anymore? I heard it's seasonal too.


----------

